# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Periódico roto y recompuesto

## Xeic

Estoy preparando el juego del periódico roto i recompuesto. Pero no consigo romper el periódico recto, ni siquiera un poco recto.

Lo he doblado bien, he montado el gimmik, pero al cortar es un desastre, llevo unos cuantos dias con ello, y bastantes periódicos usados i no encuentro el sistema.

Hay algun truquillo?

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

E motivo es que los periodicos Españoles tienen la fibra hacia el otro sentido. Gira el periodico y cortalo entonces, veras como ahora salen rectos los cores. Otra solucion es comprar un periodico extranjero, ademas asi al ser mas grande su tamaño queda mas bonita la recomposicion.

----------


## ignoto

Gene Anderson recomienda el uso del "USA Today".
Lo he probado y se pueden cortar las tiras perfectamente rectas y del ancho que quieras pero "canta" un poco.
Tambié probé "Le Figaro", que llama menos la atención y funciona muy bien pero sigue siendo algo que parece "raro".

Al final opté por coger un periódico local y marcar los lugares de corte con un cortapizzas.

Los cortes salen aceptablemente rectos aunque tiene la pega de que como te pases te toca coger otros dos periódicos. Digo otros dos porque yo prefiero coger la portada y, si es posible, que el periódico sea del dia o del dia anterior.

Tras unas discretas pesquisas me cercioré de que buena parte del público reconocía el periódico de esta manera y les parecía mas mágico que con unas hojas "neutras".

----------


## magico_23

mira, lo que tenes que hacer es agarrar todo el diario con una mano, obviamente ya doblado x la mitad, y con la otra mano que te queda libre lo q haces es pasar por el medio de las dos hojas de diario la mano,cortando de un tiron desde la parte que se abre el diario a la que tenes q cortar , asi se corta un poco y luedo con ambas manos lo terminas de cortar

----------


## Xeic

Ignoto: estoy de acuerdo con lo del periódico extranjero, canta mucho. Lo del corta pizza voy a intentar-lo. Te parecerá una tonteria pero el que usas es de plástico o metálico, te lo digo porque los metálicos cortan bastante. Es necesario apretar mucho?

Lo de doblar el periódico para empezar a romper ya lo he probado pero alguna vez se tuerce justo por el sitio donde está el ....

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

Pero dejaros de cortapizzas y similares. Con diarios nacionales  Romped la doble hoja por la marca que  ya trae de estar doblado, esto sera facil que salga recto. Despues gira el periodico y sigue partiendo en tiras, como ahora la fibra esta en la direccion correcta los cortes seran rectos.

----------


## Xeic

Gracias lo probaré

----------


## Xeic

Lo de girar el periódico es prefecto y además muy natural.

Da la casualidad que he visto en el Canal 33 (la segunda cadena autonómica de Catalunya) la gala en homenaje a Li-Chang y allí el mago Lari (que era el presentador) ejecuta una rutina, que a mi me ha parecido muy buena, en la que ejecuta el periódico roto y recompuesto y lo hace precisamente como dice Jose Luis.

Si quereis os puedo explicar la rutina...

----------


## djeid06

> Lo de girar el periódico es prefecto y además muy natural.
> 
> Da la casualidad que he visto en el Canal 33 (la segunda cadena autonómica de Catalunya) la gala en homenaje a Li-Chang y allí el mago Lari (que era el presentador) ejecuta una rutina, que a mi me ha parecido muy buena, en la que ejecuta el periódico roto y recompuesto y lo hace precisamente como dice Jose Luis.
> 
> Si quereis os puedo explicar la rutina...


Buenas!! yo estuve en el homenaje a Li-chang en Badalona y aparte de varios magos; se me caia la baba viendo las rutinas jejeje
referiendome al tema del foro, sobre el numero del diario roto y recompuesto; yo hago uno parecido pero en forma de gag  y me quedo con to el publico jejeje


saludos :twisted:  :D

----------


## Xeic

Podrias explicar-nos como es tu rutina...

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

A mi se me ocurrio un juego de periodico roto y recompuesto cuando estaba haciendo la gira conferencias, la cosa es que llegue al norte y me fijé como en el pais vasco, en Cataluña y en Galicia existen periodicos exactamente iguales pero en castellano y en el dialecto correspondiente. Entonces se me ocurrio que en según que sitios seria bueno hacer el juego de romper el periodico escrito en castellano y recomponerlo siendo este ya en el dialecto que fuese o al reves. Podria resultar muy cómico a la par que "oportuno" según que sitios claro esta.

----------


## Fred_Denver

> en el pais vasco, en Cataluña y en Galicia existen periodicos exactamente iguales pero en castellano y en el dialecto correspondiente.


Con todos mis respetos sr. Rubiales, el euskara, el català y el galego són idiomas al igual que el castellano.

Saludos

----------


## Juan Luis Rubiales

:shock: 
tu mismo

----------


## siddel77

El otro dia vi a Criss Angel haciendo una rutina del periódico roto y recompuesto, personalmente no me gusta mucho como mago pero esa rutina me pareció interesante. Lo que él hacía era que luego de romper el periódico le pasaba todas las partes al público y quedaba con las manos vacías, la única forma en que se me ocurre que pudo haber hecho esto es con un cómplice, lo que no me extrañaría. Me gustaría saber que opinan.

----------


## Mago Manè

No se exactamente que gimick usais para este juego, me imagino que el de Antonio Romero ya que es el mas conocido. Yo es el que uso y la verdad, creo que si el periodico se corta MUY recto que da un poco artificial, a mi parecer es un poco mas magico recomponer un periodico roto en trozos muy desiguales que uno cortado en perfectos cuadraditos.Ademas usando el gimmick de Antonio Romero no importa que no este cortado recto ya se  sujeta perfectamente todo.

Pero esto no es mas que mi opinion e, para gustos colores.
Un saludo a todos desde Ceuta

----------


## R-Now

Hola, a mi me gustaría preparar el juego de`periodico roto y recompuesto de Neil Foster para añadir a una rutina. Este es, el que se recorta un triángulo del periódico doblado y al desdoblarlo aparece otra vez en su sitio. Pero tras leer la pobre explicación que da Salvatore cimó en su libro "magia con papeles", no sé muy bién como prepararme el periódico. 

Sé que no se puede publicar aquí una solución pero me gustaría que me mandasen un mensaje privado para aclararme si el duplicado es solo de este trozo o de todo el periódico. Y que me ayudasen a ser posible con una redacción mejor que la de Cimó ( cosa que no es dificil) a montarme este juego.

Muchas Gracias:
R-Now

----------


## djeid06

> Podrias explicar-nos como es tu rutina...


buenas perdon por contestar tan tarde esque no tenia internet jejeje

hay va mi pequeña rutina en forma de gag.
La hago acompañada de musica con un piano lento; al ritmo sentado en un silla kn una hoja de periodico, (todo a la vez kn los gestos i miradas sin hablar en ningun momento) lo voi leiendo y luego lo voi rompiendo a cachitos; me concentro bien lo lanzo al aire, lo cojo y no sale bien el truco.
me quedo pensando.........y se me ocuree una idea lo desago, y lo voi rompiendo mas me concentro mas y en eso ke me levanto de la silla rapidamente y pongo el papel debajo de la mesa. :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## manu64

> Iniciado por Juan Luis Rubiales
> 
> en el pais vasco, en Cataluña y en Galicia existen periodicos exactamente iguales pero en castellano y en el dialecto correspondiente.
> 
> 
> Con todos mis respetos sr. Rubiales, el euskara, el català y el galego són idiomas al igual que el castellano.
> 
> Saludos


Essaña = español
Luego son sucursales, aunque a algunos les duela

----------


## Fred_Denver

> Iniciado por Duc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Juan Luis Rubiales
> 
> ...


Con todos mis respetos Sr. Manu, primero aprenda ha escribir correctamente España.

Referente a su opinión de si son sucursales, repito con todos mis respetos sólo demuestra su ignorancia.

Un saludo

----------


## Fred_Denver

> Iniciado por Duc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Juan Luis Rubiales
> 
> ...


Con todos mis respetos Sr. Manu, primero aprenda ha escribir correctamente España.

Referente a su opinión de si son sucursales, repito con todos mis respetos sólo demuestra su ignorancia.

Un saludo

----------


## manu64

Es obvio que no he escrito bien españa pero por comerme una letra, no por no saber como se escribe.

Caballero si lo dice como rintintin por mi mensaje, insisto que españa es españa y luego hay sucursales, provincias, o comunidades.

Un saludo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Luego la gente se pregunta por qué los grandes colaboradores (algunos magos profesionales) del foro se acaban hartando y yendo.

He aquí un tema interesante que, al final, acaba siendo motivo de estúpida (con educación) pelea entre dos foreros recién llegados.

Vamos a ver, señores: 

Enmendarle la plana a Rubiales por haber dicho 'dialectos' en lugar de idiomas (cosa, que en alguno de los casos, es motivo de interminables discusiones entre grandes expertos) es una estupidez y es 'cogérsela con papel de fumar' en el lugar inapropiado. Una nueva muestra del proverbio de confucio que decía 'Cuando el dedo señala la luna, el necio mira el dedo'.

Y los comentarios de Duc sobre las 'sucursales' son aún más inapropiados.

Así que, por favor, dejad de desvirtuar un hilo que era bueno (os lo digo en calidad de ex-moderador del foro, que algo siempre queda) y pido al moderador que elimine los comentarios de Duc y manu64 y, luego, este mismo.

Gracias.

----------

